# X1900XT - ARTIFACTS! Stupid, random, annoying artifacts!



## Huxley2k7 (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have made a thread about this before but it was pretty dead and my problem hadn't occured for a while since so i thought it was okay. But, i was wrong, and up until recently i have been putting up with this annoying problem. 

*The Image:*







*The Problem:*

RANDOMLY, occuring anytime between 1-2 weeks, every 1 or 2 days or once a month, just randomly, i will get artifacts in-game. Little artifcats like little squares and black gaps in-game. This is when i know the problem occurs. So i leave the game before it crashes and the artifacts get worse. I then go to ATi Tool and scan for artifacts, the image above is what i get. If i leave it scanning for longer than 10 seconds or so it freezes my system and i have to hard reboot. 

.... The thing is, upon that hard reboot, my computer runs fine and a 'scan for artifacts' finds nothing and the card runs okay. OR, i could simply wait 10 minutes and run 'scan for artifacts' again without rebooting and the artifacts will be gone and i can carry on playing again. It is totally random.

*What i've tried:*

Well, i've never overclocked this card or fiddled with it like that in anyway for a start. 

I have adjusted the fan speeds with ATi  Tool, it runs at like 100% on full load but never gets hotter than 60-70*C. 

I've cleaned out the card multiple times in the months i've been having this problem, it has an odd heat sync which likes to attract a lot of dust which i found ABSOLUTELY CAKED in dust the other day, im talking 1CM thick. So i cleaned that out and card ran 10*C cooler. 

re-fitted the card onto the motherboard. 

*The Whine:*
Meh, admittedly i haven't done much since it works 80% of the time which leaves me even more cluelous as to what the problem may be. I have ordered this (Along with a nice new system recommended by Bruins, excluding the GFX card) in a vein attempt to perhaps fix the card as it may be the heat but the temps i run at aren't dangerous at all and shouldn't be giving me artifacts? 

*Help Me:*

Pleeeeease?  

Thanks a lot my friends!

*SPECS:*
*Operating System:* Windows XP Pro - Service Pack 2
*Motherboard:* Nforce 4 Gigabyte GA-K8NS Ultra SKT 939 6.70 nForce drivers.
*Graphics Card:* SAPPHIRE_Radeon X1900XT 512MB
*DirectX Version:* DirectX 9.0c
*Processor:* AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3700+ San Diego Chip - 2.26GHZ
*RAM:* Corsair 2048MB - 2X512 Sticks 1X1GB Stick - DDR400 - PC3200 - DIMM - 2X184Pinn - Unbuffered.
*Hard Drive:* 80 Gigabyte MAXTOR 6L080M0 (SATA)
*Power Supply:* Hiper Technology Type R(Blue) - 580 Continuous Wattage.


----------



## pt (May 7, 2007)

can you take a pic of in-game artifacts?


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 7, 2007)

pt said:


> can you take a pic of in-game artifacts?



Next time it occurs i will make sure i get a pic. 

After receiving the artifacts in-game and on ATi Tool, i have not rebooted, yet i can go back into the game with no artifacts and its running fine. Same with the 'scan for artifacts' feature, its finding nothing. It just seems to randomly come back then disappear. I've also noticed now that when i scan for artifacts, my fan speed is NOT responding, meaning it isn't increasing its speed as the heat rises, just remains at desktop speeds of 27% while temp rises higher and higher? But if i restart, the speeds will begin to respond again. Odd.


----------



## supraman (May 7, 2007)

First things first.  Thank you.  You’ve taken the time and effort to explain the problem clearly and fully.  That’s so refreshing as so many people seem to think “omfg my gaph crad is artifeacting rlly crzy wtf is wrong!!!!1111” is enough for us to diagnose the problem.

To me, your problem sounds exactly like an overheating card.  But, as you say, your temperatures are fine.  They’re actually rather good, assuming they’re accurate.

Does the card look like this one?  If so, you might want to try setting up a fan blowing towards the rear of the card, towards the long, thin red heatsink.  That part of the card is the power handling circuitry and can get insanely hot.

Some people will probably tell you the power supply is insufficient/failing.  I really, really doubt it is because that’s a nice PSU, but it is still a possibility.

You could try completely removing and re-installing the drivers while you’re waiting for your cooler.  Driver Cleaner Pro is a great tool for totally removing old drivers.  That probably won’t help but it can’t hurt and doesn’t cost anything to try.

If you know somebody with a PCI-E motherboard, you could try swapping cards.  That would tell for sure whether it’s a faulty card or not.

I suppose the best advice I can give is to find the box, CDs and cables and get ready to RMA the card.  Sorry I wasn’t much use


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 7, 2007)

supraman said:


> First things first.  Thank you.  You’ve taken the time and effort to explain the problem clearly and fully.  That’s so refreshing as so many people seem to think “omfg my gaph crad is artifeacting rlly crzy wtf is wrong!!!!1111” is enough for us to diagnose the problem.
> 
> To me, your problem sounds exactly like an overheating card.  But, as you say, your temperatures are fine.  They’re actually rather good, assuming they’re accurate.
> 
> ...



Hey Supraman,

I did think it was some sort of overheating problem, that heat sink gets *SO* hot and collects insane amounts of dust really fast. I have ordered a special cooler for the card, its this one. Do you think that would help the heat sink / rear end of the card? 

I have tried the drivers with driver cleaner pro to no avail, many times. 

My PSU is just fine, it was quite expensive brand new and its still used today for SLI builds and such so i don't think there should be any problems with it.

Anyway, it does sound like some sort of heating problem, Systool reports roughly the same temps as ATi Tool so it must be accurate yet as we have both said the temps are fine to be honest. 

I would LOVE to RMA the card but i herd it takes like a month?! I can't go that long without a computer, i really cant.  

How long does an RMA actually take usually? 

Thanks for taking the time to help me mate,

Hux.


----------



## supraman (May 7, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> I did think it was some sort of overheating problem, that heat sink gets *SO* hot and collects insane amounts of dust really fast. I have ordered a special cooler for the card, its this one. Do you think that would help the heat sink / rear end of the card?


Having not owned that cooler, I’m not too familiar with it.  I always stayed away from it because to me it seems like a truly crap design.  It blows the hot air straight into the motherboard for the main case exhaust fans to eventually deal with.  The stock ATI one you have exhausts the air straight out of the case which is a much better way, especially considering the colossal amount of heat these cards produce.  The description says it does cool the voltage circuitry because of a little vent on the side.  I don’t see that being at all effective, another reason why I intensely dislike the design.  If you have a spare case fan lying around, give my idea a go.  I have an X1950XT with the same cooler as yours and it made a massive difference.  However, mine seems to naturally run quite a lot warmer than yours.



Huxley2k7 said:


> My PSU is just fine, it was quite expensive brand new and its still used today for SLI builds and such so i don't think there should be any problems with it.


I own one as well.   However, Hiper are an English brand and haven’t reached the rest of the world yet so a lot of people from other counties assume it’s a generic brand.  Believe me, somebody would have mentioned it at some point.  I’ve got the black one  



Huxley2k7 said:


> I would LOVE to RMA the card but i herd it takes like a month?! I can't go that long without a computer, i really cant.
> 
> How long does an RMA actually take usually?


Depends on where you bought it.  Most retailers accept returns directly so it’s quite quick.  Overclockers.co.uk tend not to accept direct returns but when they do it’s about a 2-week turnaround.  Ebuyer are generally a bit quicker.  Dabs are normally horrendous.  Komplett ship everything aboard to test, so the average turnaround time is a month or (much) longer.  Tekheads are amazing; I’ve always received a new (or upgraded) replacement on my doorstep 2-3 days after posting the original.  Scan.co.uk are supposed to be amazing too but I’ve never bought from them before.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 7, 2007)

Meh, just my luck, i got it from Overclockers for £212 fairly new, it was on some sorta bargain. 

About applying a fan directly at the back of the card - how would i go about doing this exactly? My case has no where to screw a fan on around that area. 

Cheers mate,

Hux.


----------



## supraman (May 7, 2007)

Ah, I see.  Well, I’ve just had a look and it seems Overclockers do accept direct returns for Sapphire cards, so maybe your luck isn’t quite so bad.

I bought a Leadtek 6800GT from them that was on special offer.  It died catastrophically from memory failure and I returned it to them; it was a painless and relatively quick process.  They had no arguments but replaced it with an XFX “equivalent” as they didn’t have any Leadtek cards left.  Turns out it the XFX wasn’t a genuine 6800GT, but that wasn’t Overclocker’s fault. XFX had used the wrong set of boxes for a batch of cards :shadedshu 

I’ll post a pic soon of what I did with the fan.  It’s a bit ghetto


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 7, 2007)

supraman said:


> Ah, I see.  Well, I’ve just had a look and it seems Overclockers do accept direct returns for Sapphire cards, so maybe your luck isn’t quite so bad.
> 
> I bought a Leadtek 6800GT from them that was on special offer.  It died catastrophically from memory failure and I returned it to them; it was a painless and relatively quick process.  They had no arguments but replaced it with an XFX “equivalent” as they didn’t have any Leadtek cards left.  Turns out it the XFX wasn’t a genuine 6800GT, but that wasn’t Overclocker’s fault. XFX had used the wrong set of boxes for a batch of cards :shadedshu
> 
> I’ll post a pic soon of what I did with the fan.  It’s a bit ghetto



Sure dude, sounds great! I'll take a deeper look into how OC'ers will handle my RMA. 

Cheers,

Hux.


----------



## supraman (May 8, 2007)

Pics!  Sorry about the delay, better late than never.  It’s a 80mm 2000RPM fan attached to the 3.5" bays using Meccano.  Not exactly the ideal solution but it did shave 50 degrees off the voltage regulator temperature  

http://img.techpowerup.org/070507/1567.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/070507/2.jpg


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2007)

I been having a problem pretty much identical to yours Huxley2k7 with the system in my system specs and as you can see our systems are very different with the exception of one thing, the PSU.  I have tried everything I can think of to fix the problem, it even did it in my old setup which was the Athlon X2 rig but with the 7900GTs, hard drives, and Hiper PSU, and have concluded it is the power supply and here is why.

Both cards work perfectly fine by themselves when used as single cards, I have tested both for months on end this way.  The problem only shows it's head when I use them in SLI, when the power draw is at the highest, this leads me to believe the PSU is at fault.

I have had this power supply simply fail in the middle of the night(under no load) once already, and when I recieved the new one the problem went away for a about 3 months, but eventually came back.  I am pretty confident that there is something in these power supplies that is faulty or not up to what Hiper says they should be able to do.

Hiper is supposed to make decent power supplies, but is seems to be that the 580w Type-R power supplies have a design flaw in them that makes them bobble if they are constantly run at close to max load(400w or greater is my guess).

As soon as I have the cash I am going to be upgrading, probably to a ~700w Thermaltake modular power supply, I'll let you know if my problems go away.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

supraman said:


> Pics!  Sorry about the delay, better late than never.  It’s a 80mm 2000RPM fan attached to the 3.5" bays using Meccano.  Not exactly the ideal solution but it did shave 50 degrees off the voltage regulator temperature
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070507/1567.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070507/2.jpg



Shows some initiative. And actually I don't think it looks that bad. If cases were supplied with slightly cleaner looking mechanism they might catch on!


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

is it just me or wont the fan cooling the voltage things stop the air exiting the cooler??


----------



## supraman (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:
			
		

> Shows some initiative. And actually I don't think it looks that bad. If cases were supplied with slightly cleaner looking mechanism they might catch on!


  Thanks    I just hope the vibration from the fan doesn't undo the nuts and bolts.




			
				Garb3 said:
			
		

> is it just me or wont the fan cooling the voltage things stop the air exiting the cooler??


 Nope, the air is exhausted out the back of the case.  I was a bit surprised when I found that out because the cooler design gives the opposite impression.


----------



## Frogger (May 8, 2007)

looks like the card is not recieving enough power  but prob not the PSU
prob the vid bios not ajusting the volts for 3D mode ...leaving them at 2D
try see pic


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 8, 2007)

supraman said:


> Pics!  Sorry about the delay, better late than never.  It’s a 80mm 2000RPM fan attached to the 3.5" bays using Meccano.  Not exactly the ideal solution but it did shave 50 degrees off the voltage regulator temperature
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070507/1567.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070507/2.jpg



That looks so awesome haha, nice one dude, i might give that a try sometime! Now where's that mecanno!? 



newtekie1 said:


> I been having a problem pretty much identical to yours Huxley2k7 with the system in my system specs and as you can see our systems are very different with the exception of one thing, the PSU.  I have tried everything I can think of to fix the problem, it even did it in my old setup which was the Athlon X2 rig but with the 7900GTs, hard drives, and Hiper PSU, and have concluded it is the power supply and here is why.
> 
> Both cards work perfectly fine by themselves when used as single cards, I have tested both for months on end this way.  The problem only shows it's head when I use them in SLI, when the power draw is at the highest, this leads me to believe the PSU is at fault.
> 
> ...



My friend has the same PSU on the 7950 1GB card yet he has no problems with his. I think these PSU's are fine, but, you could be right? I dont really wanna have to buy a new PSU to find out though!



Frogger said:


> looks like the card is not recieving enough power  but prob not the PSU
> prob the vid bios not ajusting the volts for 3D mode ...leaving them at 2D
> try see pic



Sorry i didn't really understand what you meant by that Frogger? Do you want me to adjust my voltage with ATi tool to match the attached picture? Isn't messing with voltages deadly? Do you wanna see a screenshot of my voltages in ATi tool?  

Thanks guys for all the help and insight. 

Hux.


----------



## DOM (May 8, 2007)

What are your voltages in 3D Clocks ? Post a Pic


----------



## Frogger (May 8, 2007)

supraman said:


> but it did shave 50 degrees off the voltage  regulatortemperature



just for intrest what are the  idle/load temps with the fan ??


----------



## Frogger (May 8, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Sorry i didn't really understand what you meant by that Frogger? Do you want me to adjust my voltage with ATi tool to match the attached picture? Isn't messing with voltages deadly? Do you wanna see a screenshot of my voltages in ATi tool?
> 
> Hux.



I assume that you have read this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=8385
& yes  try setting to the voltages seen... IF I'm right the 'arts' should be _gone_


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 8, 2007)

Frogger said:


> I assume that you have read this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=8385
> & yes  try setting to the voltages seen... IF I'm right the 'arts' should be _gone_



I haven't read that yet no! However, i haven't overclocked my X1900XT nor do i intend to, does this still apply?

Thanks for your help mate!

Hux.


----------



## DOM (May 8, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> I haven't read that yet no! However, i haven't overclocked my X1900XT nor do i intend to, does this still apply?
> 
> Thanks for your help mate!
> 
> Hux.


Yes Cuz its still needs the volts to run it at 3D Clocks if it dosnt it well start to artifact.

And this should be your volts look at the pic 

And if you want to make Profiles to have 2d/3d mode switching so you only run 3D clocks/volts when you need them let me know if you need some help.

Cuz are you always running at 3D speeds ??


----------



## Frogger (May 8, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> I haven't read that yet no! However, i haven't overclocked my X1900XT nor do i intend to, does this still apply?
> 
> Thanks for your help mate!
> 
> Hux.



the read is just for info  ...you should look at the v's applyed to your card 2D&3D modes ..
if your art prob only starts when gaming then try the volt ajust with the Tool ...I found that some x1900 cards have prob and the v ajust will fix in most cases


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Yes Cuz its still needs the volts to run it at 3D Clocks if it dosnt it well start to artifact.
> 
> And this should be your volts look at the pic
> 
> ...



I am really not sure, how do i check? How do i know if im always running at 3D Clock speeds? 

Also, will fiddling with the voltages damage my cards? 

Sorry guys i'm a bit rusty on all this. 

EDIT: Here is what it shows compared to your attachment (Forgger) when i go into Voltage Control via ATi Tool:





Is this wrong? Should they be different? How should i setup my ATi Tool to prevent these artifacts? 

I appreciate all your help dudes! With your help i may finally get this problem fixed!

Hux.


----------



## DOM (May 8, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> I am really not sure, how do i check? How do i know if im always running at 3D Clock speeds?
> 
> Also, will fiddling with the voltages damage my cards?
> 
> ...


To see what your clocks are when you have atitool open on the screen what the core and mem show below them

No it wont damage your card.

And if you want to find you 2D you have to uncheck the box in the pic thats outlined in yellow and close atitool then open it back up let me know if the clocks change

Edit: Well IDK about his "Forgger" but yours are or should be stock 3D volts for ATITool So how long have you had your card and been using ATITool ?


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> To see what your clocks are when you have atitool open on the screen what the core and mem show below them
> 
> No it wont damage your card.
> 
> ...



Oh my god, it was *CHECKED* and must have been checked since i've had this card and installed ATi Tool... since August, oh dear...  

I unchecked it and closed ATi Tool then re-opened it and here is how it looks, the same as it looked before might i add. 






Should i adjust the voltages in voltage control to match Froggers and/or your recommendations? What should i do? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Edit: Well IDK about his "Forgger" but yours are or should be stock 3D volts for ATITool So how long have you had your card and been using ATITool ?


those are OCing volts for 688/792 that a card with stock cooling can run for testing ...
 yours are stock 3D volts but don't appear to be enought to keep card from artifacting


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

Frogger said:


> those are OCing volts for 688/792 that a card with stock cooling can run for testing ...
> yours are stock 3D volts but don't appear to be enought to keep card from artifacting



I posted a reply, last post on the 1st page with a screenshot of ATi Tool. What should i do now? So are you saying my card is not receiving enough volts to keep the card from artifacting occasionally? If so, will copying your voltage control fix this or do i need something else? 

Cheers guys appreciate it!


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Oh my god, it was *CHECKED* and must have been checked since i've had this card and installed ATi Tool... since August, oh dear...
> 
> I unchecked it and closed ATi Tool then re-opened it and here is how it looks, the same as it looked before might i add.
> 
> ...



the 19,1a   changed to 5.5a


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> I posted a reply, last post on the 1st page with a screenshot of ATi Tool. What should i do now? So are you saying my card is not receiving enough volts to keep the card from artifacting occasionally? If so, will copying your voltage control fix this or do i need something else?
> 
> Cheers guys appreciate it!


with your clocks set in 3D mode 621/720 manually set volts & apply then run artifact scan and see if your little yellow friends appear  .... if they still do than it's not a voltage related prob


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2007)

JORDAN?? is that a profile to start when atitool is open ?? you might want to take it off then try it again it should work


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2007)

Frogger said:


> the 19,1a   changed to 5.5a



the 19.1a was on load  

But if it dosn't get better I think its going to have to be RAM'ed


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

Okay im really confused now! Two people telling me to do two separate things...

First of all, Jordan is my profile name, the one i use to load up with ATi Tool, this keeps my temps down since my fan settings are here. I dont see why this would cause problems though?

Secondly, should i adjust my voltage to match yours Frogger? 

Third, since the artifacts are totally random, i don't know when they will occur so i can't know straight away whether the problem is fixed!  

Cheers! 

EDIT: I have also noticed my Core and Mem are always at: 
Core:621
Mem:720 

Even right after a restart, are they my 2D speeds or 3D? Sorry i've forgotten half the stuff i learn't when i first got the card.


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

I will try to repruduce your prob on my machine and post pics soon


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

Frogger said:


> I will try to repruduce your prob on my machine and post pics soon



Thanks Frogger, good luck with that! Appreciate it.

I'm gonna go to bed now (1:00AM In UK) but once im up ill reply first thing!

Cheers guys,

Hux.


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

see pics


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Okay im really confused now! Two people telling me to do two separate things...
> 
> First of all, Jordan is my profile name, the one i use to load up with ATi Tool, this keeps my temps down since my fan settings are here. I dont see why this would cause problems though?
> 
> ...



 Sorry for making you  

But you need to take off Jordan to start when it opens, cuz after you do that close it then open it and it should load with the 2D clocks and volts and just make a New Profile for the 2D and make sure you save the volts to the 2D clocks and you can save how you want the fan speed also cuz at 2D it would run cooler

And look at this link at the last post that I did dont use the volts or speeds but it should help you have it where you need to have it switch from 2D to 3D when needed

Link
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23692

EDIT:
Core:621/Mem:720 are 3D clocks  
        Core:500/Mem:600 are 2D clocks


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

Frogger said:


> see pics



Okay, so those pics dont tell me much, but do you want me to apply the same voltages as you? 

Cheers Frogger

Hux.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Sorry for making you
> 
> But you need to take off Jordan to start when it opens, cuz after you do that close it then open it and it should load with the 2D clocks and volts and just make a New Profile for the 2D and make sure you save the volts to the 2D clocks and you can save how you want the fan speed also cuz at 2D it would run cooler
> 
> ...



I took a look at the post but i can't even get my card to go back to 2D clocks, its always at 3D clocks judging by ATi Tool. Even with default profile loaded etc. How do i get 2D clocks back?


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2007)

supraman said:


> Having not owned that cooler, I’m not too familiar with it.  I always stayed away from it because to me it seems like a truly crap design.  It blows the hot air straight into the motherboard for the main case exhaust fans to eventually deal with.


I just wanted to point out that the X2 works great, provided you have a case with good airflow. I saw an average increase of 2C in my chipset temps, but my gfx temps went down a full 15c under load with my card. A more than worthy tradeoff, imo. There are other coolers worth considering too, tho.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

Hey Frogger,

I just adjusted my voltage settings to match yours in your attached file! Just before i did this, i was getting artifacts. Just after, here are the results;

You may have just fixed my problem may friend, however, as i have stated before, the artifacts are completely random and dont always occur so only time will tell (Fingers crossed). 

So:


Was this what you meant for me to do? 
Why is my card running 3D clock speeds on desktop?
How would you recommend i setup ATi Tool from now to have my card functioning properly? (No OC'ing etc intended.)

Cheers guys i look forward to your reply,

Hux.


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2007)

Okay just open atitool as in pic 1 then move your Core to 500 and Mem to 600 and press Set Clock. Then click NEW and put Stock 2D or what ever you want then okay 

Okay after that it made the new profile that your going to use for 2D and for the volts just change the VGPU to 1.175V and keep the others the same then click save and pick your 2D profile

Then go to Startup and put it how it is in the pic 2

Then do the same in pic 3 and let me know if it worked


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 9, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Okay just open atitool as in pic 1 then move your Core to 500 and Mem to 600 and press Set Clock. Then click NEW and put Stock 2D or what ever you want then okay
> 
> Okay after that it made the new profile that your going to use for 2D and for the volts just change the VGPU to 1.175V and keep the others the same then click save and pick your 2D profile
> 
> ...



Ah thanks a lot DOM, i followed your guide and now its remaining at 2D clock speeds even upon a restart, however, when will the 3D clock speeds kick in? When i open the ATi Tool 3D view the Mem/Core doesn't go up, just remains at 2D speeds? Is that right? 

Thanks mate!

Hux.


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Hey Frogger,
> 
> I just adjusted my voltage settings to match yours in your attached file! Just before i did this, i was getting artifacts. Just after, here are the results;
> 
> ...


list:
yes
don't know could be the profile forcing speeds
create a profile like Dom states for 3D and then on the volts page of the tool 'save' your volts to that profile and set it up to start when it runs 3D app aloso you should have your fan settings saved to the same profile ie:70%,90%..to keep the card nice and cool while running the higher volts...
looks like you got the artifact prob beat now you should play the most graffic game you have and lets see ..... you can allways ajust after


----------



## supraman (May 9, 2007)

Frogger said:


> just for intrest what are the  idle/load temps with the fan ??


The following temperatures were read from ATITool v0.26.  The numbers for idle were the highest temperatures observed over a 40 minute period with no other applications running.  The results under load were the highest temperatures achieved running the furry 3D Cube for 30 minutes.  No fan speed override was used and the 80mm fan was constantly running between 1940 and 1980 RPM.  Please note that the case is not terribly well ventilated and the side was on.

*Idle*
Fan Speed: 27%
Voltage Regulator: 45
GPU: 53
Temp. chip: 43


*Load*
Fan Speed: 36/50% *
Voltage Regulator: 57
GPU: 88/85 *
Temp. chip: 60

*The fan speed raises from 36% to 50% when the GPU temperature exceeds 88 degrees.  When this happens, the GPU temperature falls to 85 degrees and the fan slows back down to 36%.


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

looking at the v reg #'s looks like you cut 4/5c with the fan ...yes?


----------



## supraman (May 9, 2007)

Frogger said:


> looking at the v reg #'s looks like you cut 4/5c with the fan ...yes?


No, a lot more.  Before the fan, the voltage regulators would often top 90 degrees.  I think the other two numbers are largely unchanged though.


----------



## Frogger (May 9, 2007)

thanks for the # been running a fan on mine from day 1 and sinks on the mosfets.. wasn't sure of the #'s without
then watered it


----------



## supraman (May 9, 2007)

Frogger said:


> thanks for the # been running a fan on mine from day 1 and sinks on the mosfets.. wasn't sure of the #'s without
> then watered it


No problem   I'd like to eventually watercool mine too.

I just ran the furry 3D cube with the fan off and got the following results.
Fan Speed: 50%
Voltage Regulator: 91
GPU: 91
Temp. chip: 65

Massive difference on the v reg but minor everywhere else.  It was worth noting that the card didn't enter the 36-50-36% fan speed loop; it just stayed at 50.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 16, 2007)

What should my voltage control be at 2D stock speeds?


----------



## Frogger (May 16, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=255908&postcount=10
see pic #2


----------



## Huxley2k7 (May 16, 2007)

Frogger said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=255908&postcount=10
> see pic #2



Thankyou mate, helpful as always! 

Perhaps you'd like to give me your input on my other thread? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31219

Cheers!

Hux.


----------

